# 155/80/13 TRAVEL STAR TIRE WITH WHITEWALL 180.00 A SET



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

NEW LOWER PRICE I HAVE PLENTY IN STOCK...180.00 A SET CALL OR PM ME 209-216-8332 RALPH







<br>


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

SIDE BY SIDE COMPARISON TO MARSHALS .....TRAVELSTARS ON THE LEFT MARSHALS ON THE RIGHT


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

ALSO HAVE GOOD PRICES FOR ANYONE LOOKING TO GET PALLETS OF THEM GOT ACCESS TO OVER 1,000 OF THEM


----------



## 86_CutlassSalon (Feb 3, 2007)

What's your location?


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

manteca,california


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Good seller right here!!!


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

*ROADSTAR*ROBINSON said:


> Good seller right here!!!


hey nick check these out


----------



## *ROADSTAR* (Sep 16, 2010)

Ballin bro!!!


----------



## MinieMe209 (Apr 18, 2010)

Sup homie I need a set!

You at a shop?


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

MinieMe209 said:


> Sup homie I need a set!
> 
> You at a shop?


no im doing the garage hussle. hit me up when your ready 209-216-8332 ralph im in manteca


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

TTT


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

2 sets, how much shipped to 38023. West Tenn.


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

TAYLORMADE said:


> 2 sets, how much shipped to 38023. West Tenn.


shipping on two sets is 105.00 total shipped $465.00 for two sets


----------



## Tami at Zeus (Apr 6, 2013)

Bump


----------



## Gold86 (Sep 1, 2009)

Any pics with these tires mounted?


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

Here u go ^^^^^


----------



## regallowlow187 (Apr 8, 2003)




----------



## sixty4chevrolet (Mar 23, 2014)

Have any in 14 inch ?


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

sixty4chevrolet said:


> Have any in 14 inch ?


RIGHT NOW I ONLY HAVE THE 185/75/14 TRAVELSTARS ...BUT....REAL SOON ILL HAVE THE 175/70/14...


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

CCC925 said:


> Here u go ^^^^^


THANKS BRO


----------



## aguilera620 (Dec 23, 2009)

ralph9577 said:


> RIGHT NOW I ONLY HAVE THE 185/75/14 TRAVELSTARS ...BUT....REAL SOON ILL HAVE THE 175/70/14...


175/70/14 also made by travel star?


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

175x70x14 can't wait !!


----------



## malicioso (Oct 5, 2010)

1sets, how much shipped to 20784


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

malicioso said:


> 1sets, how much shipped to 20784


237.00 shipped


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

do the white walls turn brown on the travelstars like the milestars do?


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

KLIQUE64 said:


> do the white walls turn brown on the travelstars like the milestars do?


Mines haven't yet had about a month


----------



## droptop69 (Jan 20, 2011)

how much for a set shipped to 76108.


----------



## KLIQUE64 (May 16, 2005)

CCC925 said:


> Mines haven't yet had about a month


milestar suck I regret buying those while wall turns brown even after cleaning them


----------



## CCC925 (Jun 18, 2010)

KLIQUE64 said:


> milestar suck I regret buying those while wall turns brown even after cleaning them


That's why I switched over to travel star the ones on the right before I mounted the tires u can see the brown wall after both been washed


----------



## holguin1966impala (Jul 5, 2007)

How much for a set shipped to 93041?


----------



## ralph9577 (Jul 7, 2005)

holguin1966impala said:


> How much for a set shipped to 93041?


shipping to you is 32.00 for set of four


----------



## TAYLORMADE (May 8, 2002)

ralph9577 you still there?


----------



## 96caddyfleet (Feb 24, 2014)

How much for a set shipped to kansas 67801


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

TAYLORMADE said:


> ralph9577 you still there?





96caddyfleet said:


> How much for a set shipped to kansas 67801


Hey fellas Ralphs been busy and i passed your messages on to him. He'll be shooting you guys PM's in the next day or 2. And to let you know he has plenty of tires ready to go:thumbsup:


----------



## inspirationsfoundr (Sep 4, 2010)

Looking for a set.. Want to pick them up this weekend.. Thanks.


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Just to let everyone know , Ralph has asked me to take over this tire game for him. So if anyone has questions regarding these tires please feel free to ask and I'll do my best to provide the best price and answers for you. Thanks.... Frank / 209impala


----------



## reynaldo (Mar 4, 2003)

How much for 188/55/13 WW shipped to 98230 Washifas?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

reynaldo said:


> How much for 188/55/13 WW shipped to 98230 Washifas?


PM sent


----------



## brn2ridelo (Dec 5, 2005)

1 set Shipped to 92225


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

brn2ridelo said:


> 1 set Shipped to 92225


PM sent


----------



## BackNtheDay (Mar 25, 2014)

ralph9577 said:


> hey nick check these out


How much for a single wide white wall?


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

BackNtheDay said:


> How much for a single wide white wall?


Pm sent but I dont think it is worth it to me or to you


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Still $170 a set +shipping. Also available for pickup in Stockton.


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

ww look good


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

BUMP


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

~DROPITLOW~ said:


> ww look good


Travelstars all day, @ $170 a set + shipping! Also available for local pickup.


----------



## indyzmosthated (Nov 8, 2002)

Pm me total shipped to 47201


----------



## mr.eddie (Mar 22, 2014)

were u located at, & tires still available


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

indyzmosthated said:


> Pm me total shipped to 47201


Pm sent homie!



mr.eddie said:


> were u located at, & tires still available


Located in Stockton, CA. and yes tires are still available!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

TTT 13's and 14's all day everyday


----------

